# Edge Browser Windows 10  - tidbits



## NancyNGA (Oct 17, 2016)

_Things I'm finding out about Edge Browser - thought I'd share._

Apparently Edge Browser does not support JAVA.   At least not yet.  I frequent a puzzle solving site that requires JAVA.  There is a work around. 

 Edge allows you to open a page in Internet Explorer.  You have to click on the three dots in the upper right corner and select "Open in Internet Explorer."   Seems strange.

How to Use JAVA with Edge Browser


----------



## MarkinPhx (Oct 20, 2016)

Nice tip for those who still need to use sites using JAVA !It's unlikely that Edge will ever support JAVA. Opera also still supports JAVA so those who are not fans of Edge might want to check that browser out.


----------



## ben (Oct 22, 2016)

Thats a bummer. Are you able to download Chrome browser? That should support Java and allow you to play the puzzle


----------



## MarkinPhx (Oct 22, 2016)

Chrome hasn't supported Java for over a year now.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 23, 2016)

I have stayed with FireFox over the years and am completely satisfied..


----------

